# Adjusting Ruger M77 trigger



## cmshoot

I just picked up an older model, tang safety M77 International in .30-06.  Trigger is very, very crisp, but weighs at least 6lbs.  It has the externally adjustable trigger on it, but no matter which way I turn it, I can't seem to lighten the trigger pull weight.

Any tips?


----------



## Darkhorse

If I remember correctly that trigger doesn't have an adjustment for weight. The only adjustment is for engagement and that is limited. My wife had a M77 in 7X57 and I fooled with the trigger some. I'm usually pretty good with triggers. Built a few years ago when I was a Tool & Die maker. But I couldn't do much with that Ruger trigger. 
I finally decided if it was my gun I'd buy a Timney. But it wasn't and she didn't care as long as it shot.


----------



## Pineywoods

How light do you want it?  Rifle Basix makes a replacement sear that drops the pull down to 2# or so.  Takes about 5 minutes to drop in...
Brownells and Midway carry it.
If not, try a Timney.  More $$, you can DIY if you have some basic stuff.  Or have a smith take care of it for you.
BTW the M77 International is one of my favorite rifles.  Good choice.


----------



## OkieHunter

I have a tang safety Ruger in 243 win and it has a 2# trigger


----------



## cmshoot

I ordered a Timney trigger for it over the weekend.  Should be in any day.


----------



## jglenn

look on eBay


there is afellow there that sells a lighter trigger spring for the old stle Ruger. Works very well. they also have them for Winchester and many other rifles


----------



## TRIPLE S

How do you know the difference in what kind of trigger you have & how old the gun is. I have a M77 Mark 2, Synthetic stock & stainless barrel. I would definetly like to have a little less trigger pressure, as it is causing me to pull off shots. I am not much on messing with guns. Any decent Gunsmiths from Dublin to Hazlehurst to Vidalia? What is the normal cost for a timney trigger & the cost for installation? Thanks


----------



## TRIPLE S

btt


----------



## cmshoot

Looks like Brownell's is selling the Timney Ruger MkII trigger for $109.95 for a right hand model.  http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/st...itle=RUGER~+M77~+MK+II+ADJUSTABLE+TRIGGER+KIT

Installation is pretty easy, but does require some stock inletting.


----------



## Buzz

That model will not fit your gun.    You do not have the Mark II which uses a different mechanism.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=713421&t=11082005


----------



## cmshoot

I know it doesn't fit mine, I have already bought the correct trigger for my rifle and installed it.

I was replying to TRIPLE S's reply asking about the MkII trigger.


----------



## Buzz

Just making sure,  I only read your first and last posts.     Midway is a heck of a lot cheaper than Brownells on Timney's though.     

Triple S - check out Midway though they are a good bit cheaper (both are out of stock though).


----------



## cmshoot

You're right, Midway is usually cheaper on their retail pricing than Brownell's.  I automatically go to Brownell's cuz I get dealer pricing, so I don't usually think of Midway.


----------



## ATLRoach

Also look at Rifle Basix

http://www.riflebasix.com/ruger.html


----------

